# Another new 585 thread, but worth a peek



## wheezer (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks for those who helped with my front der. and seatpost questions. Just got my new 585 built and have two rides on it so far. The build:

2008 585 Ultra frame, size small
Zipp 303 tubular wheels
Tufo Hi Composite Carbon tubular tires
Zipp contour bars
ITM Millennium stem (old stem for sizing)
Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonio Flow saddle
Ritchey WCS seatpost
Sram Force Shifters
Sram Force brakes
Sram Force fr. & r. mechs
Sram Red compact cranks (50/34)
Sram Red cassette (11-23)
Sram PG 1090 chain
Time RXS pedals
Elite carbon cages

The bike weighed 14.2 pounds at the shop. I've been out for two rides and the ride is superb. I came off a BMC SL01 with full DA and American Classic Sprint 350 wheels. That was a nice bike but the 585 is clearly a step up. It not only had snap on the hills, but also on flats, where I usually have no speed. I could feel the bike surge seated and in the drops at 20+ mph. Never felt that before. Climbs insanely well, transmits power instantly and handles bumps comfortably. The Zipp 303 wheels slice through the air and the Tufo tubulars roll very nicely, even over chip n' seal. This is my first set of tubulars and it's as much of a difference as when I put tubeless on my MTB. Great bike to spend a bunch of hours on.

Pics:





Edit: Not sure why the pics are so fuzzy. Minimized them according to the RBR specs and the resolution broke up. Any tips on how to upload better pics much appreciated.


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

Nice bike, although the white seat and bar tape frighten me. You chose well on the wheels; however, I pity you for the Tufos. They're nasty tires. I tried Tufo S33s once. They're the only tires I've been on, clincher or tubular, that rode like crap no matter the inflation pressure. I also found that in über short time, as in months, the Tufos developed cracks. They're particularly fun in the rain, as it seems Tufo has successfully created a no grip rubber. Wear 'em out, and then try something like Conti Sprinters, Vittoria (insert model here), Vredresteins, or Ritcheys (surprisingly good tires).

As for you photo issues. The dark lighting and low contrast of the images definitely hurt you when you downsized and dropped the resolution. Doing either of those, and especially if you do both, on a low contrast, darkish image drops the contrast even more and reduces apparent sharpness since the photo software has to then interpolate between pixels that now have a lower spatial frequency (i.e., less resolution). Given that follow this plan:
Start with the largest and highest resolution photo you can.
Optimize the levels in the photo. A levels function changes the intensity of a color at a given pixel, i.e. making it brighter, darker ,and etc. Most programs can do this automatically for you, as well as auto correct colors and contrast.
If the photo's color space is anything but sRGB, convert it to sRGB. Other color spaces can exceed the color range available on run of the mill computers.
Once you've done that, resize the dimensions of the photo (800 pixels is the largest single dimension you'll want. 600 pixels is perfectly fine, too.).
Once all that is done, change the resolution to 72ppi. If the software lets you change resolution and pic dimensions at the same time, that's fine.
Save piccie as jpeg or jpeg2000. BMP, i.e. bitmap, doesn't really benefit photos. PNG is old, and IMHO, pretty useless.

If you've got more questions, tell us what software you're using.


----------



## Roadrider22 (May 24, 2006)

Great looking ride. For visual sizing purposes, what is your top of saddle to center of bb height?


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

Very nice! I think the white tape and saddle is perfect.

As for the resolution...get a dslr...


----------



## scslite (Nov 11, 2006)

Sweet setup! I just got my frame today. Can't wait to build it!  

Good luck with yours.


----------



## wheezer (Sep 21, 2004)

*Will try again later ...*

I'll try taking some pics in the daylight and resize as suggested. Thanks for the tips and for the list of tires to try out. The Tufo Hi-CC were designed to have better grip than the S33s. But I'll check out a lot more for sure now that I'm running tubulars. 



Roadrider22 said:


> Great looking ride. For visual sizing purposes, what is your top of saddle to center of bb height?


Thanks. Sorry for the delayed response. The center BB to top of saddle is 26 3/4". You calling me short?


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

As LemonLime said, high res, i.e. like you'd get in a digital SLR or more upscale p&s, is your friend, as is flash.


----------



## wheezer (Sep 21, 2004)

Forrest Root said:


> As LemonLime said, high res, i.e. like you'd get in a digital SLR or more upscale p&s, is your friend, as is flash.


I see what you mean. I think I can count the TPI on that tire.


----------

